# [SOFTWARE] Necesito un buen gestor de descargas.(Cerrado)

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Eso, que necesito un gestor de descargas, no por retomar la descarga mas tarde (wget para eso sobra) si no de esos que "parten" la descarga en varias y descargan en paralelo.

Lo que busco es algo que me permita abrir cientos de conexiones contra el mismo sitio de descarga.

Actualmente MultiGet es lo mas parecido que encontre a lo que necesito pero solo parte la descarga en diez y necesito mas... Alguien me puede sugerir otro?

Saludos!

----------

## ekz

Yo tengo instalado  Downloader for X, pero lo uso tan poco que ni sé si tiene lo que tu pides

```
[I] net-misc/d4x

     Available versions:  2.5.6 2.5.7.1-r1

     Installed versions:  2.5.7.1-r1  

     Homepage:            http://www.krasu.ru/soft/chuchelo/

     Description:         GTK based download manager for X.
```

Otra opción si tienes firefox instalado, es DownThemAll! que se añade como extensión (acabo de ver y tiene hasta 10 partes =/)

SAludos

----------

## logos

DownThemAll a mi me funciona muy bien la verdad, realmente aumenta la velocidad, pero solo parte hasta 10   :Confused: 

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Voy por Downloader for X a ver si soporta mas de 10 conexiones.

Gracias!

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Voy por Downloader for X a ver si soporta mas de 10 conexiones.
> 
> Gracias!

 

Creo que prozilla (si, hace años jeje) podía hacer eso. Aunque debe estar muerto ya, recuerdo que fue retirado de portage hace mucho, por no estar mantenido, y por problemas serios de seguridad. Ahora mismo no sabría que decirte...

----------

## achaw

Yo a veces uso el d4x y creo que es el mas "amigable". Tambien esta gwget (frontend para wget) aunque es bastante mas pesado. En cuanto a extensiones de Firefox, no se si sea lo que estas buscando, a mi Firefox me falla dos por tres con archivos grandes.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *achaw wrote:*   

> Yo a veces uso el d4x

 

Resulto ser el mismo que Downloader for X, gracias de todas formas.

 *http://prozilla.genesys.ro/ wrote:*   

> The number of connections that prozilla uses can be specified

 

Exactamente lo que ando buscando, ahora acabo de terminar de instalar desde el fuente Downloader for X para encontrarme que esta en portage con el nombre d4x!!

Parece que soporta hasta 100 conexiones pero necesito mas, voy por prozilla.

Gracias 6thpink por el dato.

Gracias a todos!

----------

## sefirotsama

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> Parece que soporta hasta 100 conexiones pero necesito mas...

 

Pero que es lo que necesitas tu?

Que te has de bajar, un elefante de internet?

Si el limite esta en 100 sera por algo... tal vez pierda rendimiento con mÃ¡s partes... edita el codigo para saltarte el limite... tal vez no encuentres algo con mÃ¡s de 100 conexiones por archivo...

----------

## skormel

Prueba aria es un buen gestor de descargas, además en su página dice literalmente split downloads

Y por último lo tienes en el portage: 

```
 net-misc/aria2
```

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Sefirotsama wrote:*   

> Pero que es lo que necesitas tu? 
> 
> Que te has de bajar, un elefante de internet?

 

Digamos que mi ISP APESTA...

Si tengo que descargar un archivo grande, necesito abrirle mas de 200 o 300 conexiones al mismo para poder aprovechar realmente los 5mbps que supuestamente tengo de bajada, de los cuales en horas pico (que justo coinciden con las horas que paso despierto al dia) no llego a aprovechar mas de 10 o 12K reales por la saturacion de los routers...

Solo por eso.

No he podido probar prozilla todavia por falta de tiempo pero si d4X que resulto ser un fiasco. No me sirve.

Voy por aria a ver como se porta.

Gracias a todos, saludos!

***************EDITO*****************

Gracias a esta pagina me entero de Axel, que es justamente lo que necesitaba, puede abrir ilimitadas conexiones y esta en portage.

Dejo el dato por si le interesa a alguien mas...

Como corre desde consola, estoy intentando descubrir desde donde se configura la orden que le pasa portage a wget para descargar, lo que pretendo es reemplazar wget por axel... Si alguen me puede dar una manito con esto, ya seria la frutilla del postre!

Saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Como corre desde consola, estoy intentando descubrir desde donde se configura la orden que le pasa portage a wget para descargar, lo que pretendo es reemplazar wget por axel... Si alguen me puede dar una manito con esto, ya seria la frutilla del postre!
> 
> 

 

```

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget --prefer-family=IPv6 -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c --prefer-family=IPv6 -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

```

En tu make.conf. Te dejo esos dos como modelos, que usan wget pero dándole preferencia a IPv6 si es posible. Debería ser trivial adaptarlas para usar axel. ${DISTDIR} es el dir destino, y ${URI} es la url que quieres descargar. Como usarlos en axel ya es cosa tuya. Jamás usé axel, así que no tengo ni idea. El primero es para descargar, el segundo para continuar descargas rotas. Axel debería tener un parámetro para eso. En wget es -c.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Exactamente lo que necesitaba!

Yo cuando sea grande, quiero ser como 6thpink!   :Very Happy: 

Ahora resulta que para amd64, axel esta un "poquito" masked por inestable (muy inestable) pero ya buscare la forma de solucionarlo.

Gracias a todos, saludos!

----------

## i92guboj

 *inodoro_pereyra wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora resulta que para amd64, axel esta un "poquito" masked por inestable (muy inestable) pero ya buscare la forma de solucionarlo.
> 
> 

 

Me picó la curiosidad y lo emergí. Lo uso en amd64 sin problemas.

Por cierto, el mantenedor del ebuild ha pensado en todo, esto sale al emerger axel, al final:

```

>>> Original instance of package unmerged safely.

 * To use axel with portage, try these settings in your make.conf

 * 

 *  FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/axel -a -o \${DISTDIR}/\${FILE} \${URI}"

 *  RESUMECOMMAND="${FETCHCOMMAND}"

>>> net-misc/axel-1.0b-r1 merged.

```

----------

## achaw

Muy buen dato. Yo tambien lo voy a probar.

Saludos

EDIT

_________

No compila, voy a investigar:

```
>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/axel-1.0b/work/axel-1.0b ...

./configure --prefix=/usr --host=i686-pc-linux-gnu --mandir=/usr/share/man --infodir=/usr/share/info --datadir=/usr/share --sysconfdir=/etc --localstatedir=/var/lib --strip=0 --etcdir=/etc --build=i686-pc-linux-gnu --with-gnu-ld

Axel configure

Usage: ./configure [OPTIONS]

Option          Description                             Default

--prefix=...    Directories to put files in             /usr

--bindir=...                                            $prefix/bin

--etcdir=...                                            /etc

--mandir=...                                            /usr/share/man

--locale=...                                            $prefix/share/locale

--i18n=0/1      Disable/enable internationalization     0

--debug=0/1     Disable/enable debugging                0

--strip=0/1     Disable/enable binary stripping         0

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: net-misc/axel-1.0b

>>> Install axel-1.0b into /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/axel-1.0b/image/ category net-misc

mkdir -p /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/axel-1.0b/image//

cp  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/axel-1.0b/image//

cp: missing destination file operand after «/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/axel-1.0b/image//»

Pruebe `cp --help' para más información.

make: *** [install-bin] Error 1

!!! ERROR: net-misc/axel-1.0b failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1061:   Called qa_call 'src_install'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_install

  axel-1.0b.ebuild, line 29:   Called die
```

----------

## sefirotsama

Esto de la curiosidad se contagia... :p

Yo tambiÃ©n voy a ver...

por cierto el d4x me ha defraudado...

------------------------ EDITO ----------------

desenmascarado para amd64....

Instalacion correcta...

Editado el make.conf...

a ver que tal va con un emerge -feuav world

De momento esta gracioso ver la partes divididas en linia comandos!!!

```
>>> Emerging (2 of 806) dev-util/pkgconfig-0.20 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/pkg-config-0.20.tar.gz'

Initializing download: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/pkg-config-0.20.tar.gz

File size: 969993 bytes

Opening output file /usr/portage/distfiles/pkg-config-0.20.tar.gz

Starting download

[ 60%] [..........0  .........1  .........2   3           ] [  25,8KB/s] [00:14]

```

Sabeis si puede resumir descargas parciales del wget?

-----EDITO2----

Por el momento veo que no puede resumir descargas de wget... en fin solo me faltan 300MB para acabar esa...

----------

## sefirotsama

Otra cosilla (por no editar mÃ¡s el mensaje anterior)

Hay veces que se queda pillado con las partes no?

Lleva bastantes minutos sin progresar asÃ­:

```

>>> Emerging (14 of 806) sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 to /

>>> Downloading 'http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz'

Initializing download: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz

File size: 133256 bytes

Opening output file /usr/portage/distfiles/debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz

Starting download

Connection 0 finished                                                          ]

Connection 2 finished                                                          ]

Connection 1 finished                                                          ]

[ 75%] [......................................3           ] [   3,8KB/s] [00:08]     
```

Y no se mueve nada, ni el tiempo ni el porcentage ni los puntos... Â¿tendrÃ  un timeout?

En cambio otra descarga le he dicho que se divida en 190 partes (178MB) y avanza implacable:

```
.

.

.

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,6KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,6KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,6KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

[ 31%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

[ 32%]  .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  [  60,7KB/s]

.

.

.
```

Depende como se resuelva esta parte creo que dejarÃ© para portage wget por defecto y para archivos pesados axel.

-------------___EDITO_______-----------

Si cancelo y vuelvo a intentar descargarlo pasa esto:

```
>>> Emerging (14 of 806) sys-apps/debianutils-2.17.4 to /

>>> Resuming download...

>>> Downloading 'http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz'

Initializing download: http://darkstar.ist.utl.pt/gentoo/distfiles/debianutils_2.17.4.tar.gz
```

Y ahi se queda... asÃ­ que... TambiÃ©n debo testear con el si se pueden resumir descargas parciales de archivos que cambian la URL inicial (por ejemplo cuando descargas de servidores de replicas o de servidores comerciales de descarga topo mihd, megaupload o rapidshare)

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

> Por cierto, el mantenedor del ebuild ha pensado en todo, esto sale al emerger axel, al final: 
> 
> Código:
> 
> >>> Original instance of package unmerged safely. 
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

 *Quote:*   

> Hay veces que se queda pillado con las partes no?

 

A eso me referia con inestable a 64 bits... A veces funciona, a veces no, pero cuando funciona, VUELA!!

Saludos!

----------

